# Remote wipe



## mecoolai (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there any way to remote wipe the Galaxy Nexus in the event that it is stolen? From my understanding there is no built in remote wipe but I'd guessing we'd have to resort to an application.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

mecoolai said:


> Is there any way to remote wipe the Galaxy Nexus in the event that it is stolen? From my understanding there is no built in remote wipe but I'd guessing we'd have to resort to an application.


Seekdroid is one of several I believe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Lookout Mobile Security will


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

PhoneLocator works for this and more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have an Exchange account activated, I believe your Exchange administrator can perform a remote wipe.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If you have an Exchange account activated, I believe your Exchange administrator can perform a remote wipe.


Don't u have to have a business application to remote wipe a buisness phone

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> Don't u have to have a business application to remote wipe a buisness phone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Am I mistaken then that this was added to Gingerbread?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

It was added to gingerbread but it wasn't mentioned as a ics feature. I'm depending on it as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Seekdroid. Many many options for SMS control and browser control of your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

I use Cerberus for all my anti-theft needs:

Market

Website


----------

